# Camera for film



## TechPlex (May 15, 2012)

I am in search of a camera below 50K with basic kit lens that can record real good, but not necessarily the best 720p video at 24 fps. And it will be great if it can do that job at 60 fps progressive also. All this for a film shoot. APS-C sensor atleast. And the Canon EOS 600D is the name that fits till now. Or should I go for a Camcorder?


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2012)

for a DSLR+video combo 600D is the best at that range...no compitition


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 15, 2012)

I am using Canon 600D+ SanDisk Extreme Pro 95MB/s 16gig storage. Works like a charm. Inbuilt mic does the job as long as the subject is close enough and there's no/less sound in the background.


----------



## TechPlex (May 15, 2012)

so all that i had read about the 600D is for no doubt worth believing.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 15, 2012)

You can't go wrong with it. I thought of the A55 but the grip was too small in size, I didn't want the swivel to pop out towards the bottom and the sensor gets hot. 600D does get little bit warm in 1080p recording, but its no biggie. 600D is also pretty lightweight so most of the time I use it with one hand and I don't really like the neckstrap. The grip is pretty "okay", but I would be getting a hand strap for the 600D eventually. 

I wish the auto focus was quicker, but if you don't mind manual, its no big deal TBH. I bought it for 43.5k via Alfa, Andheri in Mumbai.


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2012)

bro the difference are a dslr can not record continuous video for more than 4gb coz of fat system and also sensor get heated up in 10-15 mins itself .

a handycam can record long video and no issues with anything else...it have good grip too

u have to set a dslr on a tripod or a stable place so that recording is smooth...else u will end up a jumping video. also its better to get a fast focussing lens along...to get faster focus speed


----------



## dingdong (May 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> bro the difference are a dslr can not record continuous video for more than 4gb coz of fat system and also sensor get heated up in 10-15 mins itself .
> 
> a handycam can record long video and no issues with anything else...it have good grip too
> 
> u have to set a dslr on a tripod or a stable place so that recording is smooth...else u will end up a jumping video. also its better to get a fast focussing lens along...to get faster focus speed



thank you for sharing that knowledge.i was unaware of this fact.
I have a huge interest in movies i want to shift to the movie making business in future.


----------



## TechPlex (May 15, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> You can't go wrong with it. I thought of the A55 but the grip was too small in size, I didn't want the swivel to pop out towards the bottom and the sensor gets hot. 600D does get little bit warm in 1080p recording, but its no biggie. 600D is also pretty lightweight so most of the time I use it with one hand and I don't really like the neckstrap. The grip is pretty "okay", but I would be getting a hand strap for the 600D eventually.
> 
> I wish the auto focus was quicker, but if you don't mind manual, its no big deal TBH. I bought it for 43.5k via Alfa, Andheri in Mumbai.



I too was thinking about the same, a manual focus is the need to shift focus quickly.


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2012)

I would really suggest to use manual focus on dslr for video before buying...if it suits u then u can easily make pro documentries with it...but if u dont like the grip/hold position of dslr and 4gb limit then prefer a handicam


----------



## TechPlex (May 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I would really suggest to use manual focus on dslr for video before buying...if it suits u then u can easily make pro documentries with it...but if u dont like the grip/hold position of dslr and 4gb limit then prefer a handicam



the grip isn't a prob anyway. Got a tripod at home. And i think 4gb is fine as an average scene doesn't last longer than 2 minutes. 333MB/Min is fine. I wil be carrying a laptop n hdd.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

ook then the last hurdle is to manual focus on dslr ....I really suggest try before buy


----------



## TechPlex (May 17, 2012)

i will have to go with manual focus because none of the dslrs af can shift focus from a 2 ft far subject to a 10 ft far subject in a second.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2012)

ook ...its ur choice  enjoy


----------



## Champ (May 18, 2012)

@sujoyp and The Sorcerer : Guys, why are u suggesting a 50K DSLR when prime motive is Video capture.

Every time I want to shoot a video my hand searches for my Sony Handycam instead of my Nikon D5100. The grip, the autofocus, the jerk free capture and the options everything looks more natural and comfortable.

May be I am too lazy to try and take better videos with DSLRs, but then again why should I when there are better alternatives available.




PS: Now please dont start, how limiting video capture is with Nikon D5100, But I highly doubt that thing would be much different with 550D or even with 600D


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 18, 2012)

I don't know about Nikon D5100, I never seen anyone having such issue with Sony A33, A35, A55 (AF is MUCH quicker on this although it may do its thing at times) and Canon 550/600D types. DSLRs/DSLTs....well...not all DSLRs/DSLTs...but there are good DSLRs that do a good job at video recording. I am not sure what kind of videocamcorder you get for 50k but why not people suggest model numbers? Let the OP google out for video samples.


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2012)

@champ and The Sorcerer ...I have told op regarding the disadvantage and advantages of dslr video recording too...but he is willing to take pro level videos, which is not possible with cheap 20-40k range video recorders...

a dslr can create blured backgrounds, spot-on focus, smooth transaction of focus from one person to other etc just like pro videos


----------

